Ask HN: Where are some good IRC/IM places hackers hang out? - redact207
======
chmielewski
#startups is for idiots - never found it useful just the same 5 people
blathering constantly and judging newcomers

#debian-mentors on OFTC is nice

Really any channel where a bot posts recent builds...

------
markholmes
Connect to chat.freenode.net, type /list, and find the channels that interest
you. :)

